#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Downtown Cebu

## WujouMao

Thought i take some snaps of downtown cebu before i leave, as it vastly differs from uptown, and well, England. I love downtown too, dirty, broken down, just left alone. Nothing is done by modern standards

I'll come back tomoz to upload them at a proper size as they are too big

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Don't think the pics are working.

----------


## ceburat

Lived there nine years. Never knew there to be an uptown or downtown.

----------


## Neo

Look forward to the pics.

----------


## Takeovers

Looking forward to the pics too.

Uptown would probably be the fenced guarded communities, I guess.

Downtown would be the area with the open markets. One street vendor in the area told me I should not be there, too many muggers.

I like Cebu as it is much more relaxed and peaceful than Manila.

----------


## WujouMao

> Thought i take some snaps of downtown cebu before i leave, as it vastly differs from uptown, and well, England. I love downtown too, dirty, broken down, just left alone. Nothing is done by modern standards





> Lived there nine years. Never knew there to be an uptown or downtown.


Uptown is more cleaner, better roads, pavements not cracked, broken, etc. you get my drift. Anyhow sorry for the delay. 

Outside the bikini bar and disco area of downtown cebu.


Dancer getting her nibbles






Red horse, the original wife beater material


Another dancer




Aint that right


Quiet night in the Bikini bar


Now for any of your peeps not been to Philippines before, here's a good photo of just how petite these girls are. And they call me tall at 5'10.


Found out what happens to the water from uptown


And why there is a concrete wall 2 foot high on both sides of the street




Before.....


And after. you might as well hit your head against the wall. Trying to tell the locals that throwing plastic in the drainage system is like shooting yourself in the foot


Pretty much left for yourself to sort out the mess


Numerous signs around town and the Uni's


The loser has the embarrassing bit of going under the table


From outside my Hotel, Citiview




Not so much as downtown. Just some locals washing their clothes and polluting the rivers at the same time




More mingers


Colon st


I'm sure in 5 years time the place would still be the same. sort of painted in a '70 style of decor






Metro Gaisano






Had a walk around Carbon Market

----------


## WujouMao

Carbon Market is certainly not a good idea to venture around at night, well not at least walking in the dark alleys anyway. 














Red toms? I thought they were extinct from Asia










Girls selling sea salt

----------


## WujouMao

Think these things are that chewy jelly you have in Chinese tea. But i wouldn't want something thats been overheating in the backing sun for days on end








Looks somewhat empty here. 




I was desperate for more people shots or people doing work, so i went to another part of the huge carbon market


Anybody, whats the pink shit?


Sausages




Mixing sausage meat my hand


Dried fish






The biggest hat i've ever seen in Asia








Got bored with the market and went for a wander




Buso or pyramid rice


This seems more like what i was after.


What a complete waste of marine life

----------


## WujouMao

Walked towards the sea and found some bankas that sail to Bohol.


























I was so desperate to take pics i just snapped anything as who knows when i'll back here.


Notary public?????


Street kids








People, people, people. Quite a shock to find that 11 mill filipinos work overseas! 






I'm sure Julie's bakeshop do a roaring trade with a bikini bar above them

----------


## terry57

Great photos mate but it just looks like a god dam desperate place to me.

----------


## Bangyai

Brings back memories. There used to be a hotel with a revolving resteraunt on top.
Guess thats gone now.

----------


## ceburat

Never realized how bad it is in the Philippines until I looked at these photos after being here in Thailand  for seven years now.  Cebu was not bad when I was there but now I hear that Cebu is no longer the R & R center for the NPA from the north and the AbuSayaf in the south. That now they like to kidnap from the island of Cebu. Colon Street and Plaza Independentcia are not really safe in daylight, forgot about night time.

----------


## Dick

Nice assortment of photos , thanks for taking the time to post them

PI still looks like a rats ass

----------


## Neo

Well you certainly wouldn't go to Cebu for the scenery! 
What's the night life like? Some cracking looking chicks, 
definitely a few farang genes in the mix there.
There must be more surely?

----------


## WujouMao

> Well you certainly wouldn't go to Cebu for the scenery! 
> What's the night life like? Some cracking looking chicks, 
> definitely a few farang genes in the mix there.
> There must be more surely?


got some chicks, but not work safe material

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks.

Cebu just as I remember it.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great photos mate but it just looks like a god dam desperate place to me.


Spot on Terry, looks like a shit-hole and this thread has made me tick Cebu off as a place not to visit.

Good thread anyway mate and thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> got some chicks, but not work safe material


Come on, we're not at work. :Smile:

----------


## Mad Hatter

Great photos - owe you a Green.

----------


## misskit

Thanks for the photos. 

It looks a lot more run down in Cebu then when I last visited about six years ago. I like Cebu much better than the Manilla area also. 

Call me a coward, but after a quick walk through the interesting but stinky markets in the morning, I always headed to Mega Mall for air conditioned comfort. 

Now that I think about it, that is my whole strategy for survival in Philippino cities....head for the shopping malls.

----------


## WujouMao

> Thanks for the photos. 
> 
> It looks a lot more run down in Cebu then when I last visited about six years ago. I like Cebu much better than the Manilla area also. 
> 
> Call me a coward, but after a quick walk through the interesting but stinky markets in the morning, I always headed to Mega Mall for air conditioned comfort. 
> 
> Now that I think about it, that is my whole strategy for survival in Philippino cities....head for the shopping malls.


Aye mate. i did the same. I just thought i take the snaps for remembrance basically. I prefer the AC malls compared to the sweaty outside.





You folks in Thailand, do the thai's put the water pipes under ground or above ground? cant remember.


Thoughtful thinking here






Security in and out










Compare a key cutter place to back home and imagine a bikini bar next to it. Can't can you


These fookers are the new menace to hit Philippins in the last few years. 






Feel sorry to the poor sod who has the label all these






More fish paste.

----------


## WujouMao

1 week later, still working in shit


Not so much as downtown. Just saw some cars in Ayala. Share them 
















Back Entrance to Ayala mall


Starbucks entrance


This is a classic. THe woman said me, can i help you sir. I said it looks like a a rude word, and she nodded in argreement

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Some cracking looking chicks, 
> definitely a few farang genes in the mix there.


Lots of Hispanic looking Flippa chicks. Some are stunning in a better than look-at-me-I'm-a-pasty-hi-so-chick kinda way.




> You folks in Thailand, do the thai's put the water pipes under ground or above ground?


Under, but they get confused with mains feeds. I looked at a new-build a couple of months ago that had the mains 2cm under the front garden.

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> got some chicks, but not work safe material
> 
> 
> Come on, we're not at work.


Can you wait a week till i get home? They are all back up on DVD/CD

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've set an alarm on my phone. 1 week today. :Smile:

----------


## pasko

WujouMao,

Great collection of fotos...thanks for taking the time to post!!

----------


## peterpan

Thanks for photos, reminds me of what a absolute shithole PI is, violence, guns and shit food, only redeeming feature, Girls have bigger tits (than Thais).

----------


## Stinky

That brought back a few memories thanks for posting. 
Downtown Cebu is a bit on the risky side and you defiantly need a Filipino buddy to keep you clear of trouble when the sun goes down, scary place the PI.

----------


## Jools

Christ, what a depressing looking place. If I ever had any inclination to go to the Phil, I believe I have found good reasons NOT to go. The city pics look like parts of Mumbai.

----------


## nikster

A reminder that there are countries infinitely more fucked than thailand. I don't mind poor, or dirty, even shit food is ok for a while - but dangerous - meh, no thanks to that.

The only place I've been that looked worse than this was Cuba but the cool thing about Cuba is that it's not dangerous. Cubans are poor but super nice. Perfectly safe to walk through Havana at 4am.

Ps: Awesome fotos, keep the chick pix coming, I don't believe TD ever was "safe for work" - and thats a good thing!

----------


## terry57

> Downtown Cebu is a bit on the risky side and you defiantly need a Filipino buddy to keep you clear of trouble when the sun goes down, scary place the PI.


My mates brother runs a business there and lives in a guarded community.

When the sister goes over she is never allowed to venture out on her own and must be accompanied even after many visits.

Looks and Sounds very sussed to me but there women are awesome, Suppose there needs to an upside to even the most desperate of places. 

Lucky this dude posts the pics as I'd never see it.

----------


## bobo746

I love the place don't go anywhere else anymore,i've never had any dramas in the thirty odd years i been going there,those photos don't do cebu any justice that's the down side but there are some beautiful spots when you get out and about.

----------


## terry57

^

I think I need to go with you bo bo so you can show me to the ropes.

 I love  travel solo usually but the Phils ????  I feel like its a good idea to be with someone that knows the go.

----------


## bobo746

same here mate i always travel solo,then i don't get stuffed around, i can come and go as i please

----------


## Extreme Gape Lover

Great Photos mate.  Cebu looks mental, looks a bit like 1950's America from Back to the future.

----------


## Extreme Gape Lover

> I love the place don't go anywhere else anymore,i've never had any dramas in the thirty odd years i been going there,those photos don't do cebu any justice that's the down side but there are some beautiful spots when you get out and about.



Must be your bright Green hair scaring off the Muggers bobo.

----------


## kelantan

Tell us more about Smiley.... :sexy:

----------


## Extreme Gape Lover

> Tell us more about Smiley....




Random question, but sure.  Scottish TV presenter, used to do a show called "Changing Rooms"  Probably would after a couple of Stellas.

----------


## barryofthailand

Infrastructure in the Philippines suck, compared to Thailand. Much more trash on the road, much more corruption, etc, etc, etc.
Barry

----------


## bobo746

Thats the attraction for me,not as predictable.

----------


## WujouMao

> That brought back a few memories thanks for posting. 
> Downtown Cebu is a bit on the risky side and you defiantly need a Filipino buddy to keep you clear of trouble when the sun goes down, scary place the PI.


Ive never had any trouble there in Phils, found it perfectly safe to walk around the streets at 1 or 2 am in the morning. I have even been down to carbon market at midnight, in the rain mind you. i Left pretty sharpish mind you, just scouted around the place.

Now just cos i showed you the negative places of downtown cebu,  down think its all bad. Just a 15 min jeepney ride from Pelaez st to JY Square to the start of the rather steep climb to Bonbon and beyond. That's the photo where the locals are washing their clothes in the water. Flowers bloom, there's crops growing etc

Of course if you're heading to Malapascua Island you might need to stay in Cebu, up or downtown, up to you

But philippines really stresses me out the way they do things, for info, coming out of one of the many exits of SM, Cebu, this bloke from a store had a cardboard box that was wider than the double set of doors and the only way for him to get out was to moves sideways, toing and froing. 

I thought fuck this, that female cop over there will surely let me exit the entrance as there is no one there. Nope that dumb bitch blocked my exit and wouldn't even look me in the face when i said how stupid it sounded. 

Grrr.

----------


## boes

Great pics , thanx for sharing,,,

----------


## Bower

I was thinking of a visit to PI in November, now i am not so sure.
Many thanks for the images.

----------


## Takeovers

Philippines has great diving destinations. Also easy for backkpackers as communication is without problems. You can talk to almost everybody.

The only place I know a little about is Bohol as I go there with the wife. The beach resorts have started out dirt cheap, and reasonably good food in low cost restaurants.

Prices are now way up to international standards. The quality of service and infrastructure however have barely improved beyond better availability of electric power. Massively overpriced imo. You still can't do much more than swimming and diving. Fine if you want just that. Restaurant prices are still reasonable and a few deliver good quality.

----------


## WujouMao

> I was thinking of a visit to PI in November, now i am not so sure.
> Many thanks for the images.


Jesus mate, don't let my pictures spoil the fun. Sure they were the negative side of Philippines, and that's a culture shock for you. Just head out the beaches or countyside. Just avoid the city unless you get to get some cash.

You'll love it, just remember, the philippines is still well and truly of the beaten track compared to others parts of Asia.

Just take a gander at the other posts about phils.

----------


## ceburat

Wujou Mao. Do you have any shots of Tops, Fuentes Circle area, Filipino Casino, Country Side Mall, and SM Mall?  Thanks for posting all of these photos, you did a great job.

----------


## WujouMao

> Wujou Mao. Do you have any shots of Tops, Fuentes Circle area, Filipino Casino, Country Side Mall, and SM Mall?  Thanks for posting all of these photos, you did a great job.


I went up the hill and over the hill towards Bonbon. Passed the view deck on numerous occasions and each time the area of Cebu was covered in a blanket of haze, cloud, so i never bothered.

SM mall is so vast, even if you was on the other side of the road, you still wouldn't get a good pic of it due to the trees, telegraph lines and traffic blocking the view. So i didnt bother. One Mall i would like to have a snap of is that 1km long SM in Manila, that's surrounded by a green crosswalk above the road. No taxi driver would go there though as its heavily congested. 

Only mall i did get was Mall of Asia when i came back from Batanes, and that was while in the air

I'll go through my photos when i get home. [Thats if they get home as i have bought some trike patrol movies too]

----------


## porno frank

Great job. I enjoyed your pics on the gritty side of cebu.

----------


## WujouMao

> Christ, what a depressing looking place. If I ever had any inclination to go to the Phil, I believe I have found good reasons NOT to go. The city pics look like parts of Mumbai.


If thats bad, wait until you see the toilets inside the Filipino owned bikini bars or net cafes. I have the pics, but who the heck wants to see them?

----------


## FarangRed

Them women look fuking Rancid, The streets are cleaner

----------


## WujouMao

> Them women look fuking Rancid, The streets are cleaner


yea, its normally the uneducated 2 brain celled filipinas which dance in the bars, worse downtown, fat bulging stomach of flab cos they just love pig fat not normal food. 

Its enough to make me gag

----------


## Stinky

All Pinnoy food is pretty damn rancid, the only thing I like was the bbq chickens guts and the kinilow.

----------


## Lancelot

OP, great pics. On my one trip to Cebu City I hit some of the small bars similar to your photos on page one. What I remember distinctly is the over whelming smell of piss in several of them. I mentioned this to an expat and -according to him- the pinoys will whip it out and piss on the wall. I've been in other small Filipino bars in other provinces and never experienced the (piss) smell. 

Any way, the Phils is not the cleanest place in the world but the Filipinos can be a  lot of fun.

And can they ever sing  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> looks like a shit-hole and this thread has made me tick Cebu off as a place not to visit.


Most tourists to Cebu stay on Mactan Island, where the airport is- they rarely venture to downtown Cebu. A load of biz people too- they prefer to taxi downtown.

Nice thread Mao. I like the Fil's actually- it has an infectious, crazy charm.  :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> OP, great pics. On my one trip to Cebu City I hit some of the small bars similar to your photos on page one. What I remember distinctly is the over whelming smell of piss in several of them. I mentioned this to an expat and -according to him- the pinoys will whip it out and piss on the wall. I've been in other small Filipino bars in other provinces and never experienced the (piss) smell. 
> 
> Any way, the Phils is not the cleanest place in the world but the Filipinos can be a  lot of fun.
> 
> And can they ever sing


Yep, my 1st time there in 2006 with an Aussie buddy, drinking beer in one of the bars. I noted to him the smell of piss was like rats. That was before i knew the pinoys would piss anywhere cos they just dont fooking care




> All Pinnoy food is pretty damn rancid, the only  thing I like was the bbq chickens guts and the kinilow.


Oh i loved kinilaw!!! saw it in CDO's bus station, and all the food was labelled. That's awesome for a traveller. 



But this 'snack drink or breakfast', i didn't like


Ingredients are, coconut, the milk, orangeade, condensed milk, ice cubes, crushed biscuits.






The worst toilet in Cebu, one of the bikini bars close to SOGO




This was pitch darkness, so i was shocked at he state of it


The kitchen outback. Grim eh


Yea, i wont even explain to you what the mud chocolate is. You already know


This is in Manila. Still piss on the floor, no drainage.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Can you wait a week till i get home? They are all back up on DVD/CD


It's been nearly 2 weeks! :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> Can you wait a week till i get home? They are all back up on DVD/CD
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 2 weeks!


Not heard of Filipino time? jeeez

As much as i would like to show you nude pics, this isnt really the forum. how about lushing over Shane from that rank bikini bar in downtown Cebu

----------


## Stinky

> Oh i loved kinilaw!!! saw it in CDO's bus station, and all the food was labelled. That's awesome for a traveller.


Yes that's the stuff bloody awesome, I ate it most days and even went down and bought some fresh blue fin from Tagbilaran Market and made it myself, yes I'd go a long way to eat that again.

----------


## WujouMao

As i'm back home now, i'll have to try and make it for myself. I suppose there is one good news, and that's no cooking needed

----------


## ceburat

Wow, being in Thailand for a few years I had forgotten about "Filipino Time". I don't think I will ever miss it. 

What kind of fish do you use to make kinilaw? What is the English name of the fish?

----------


## Bung

Holy shit, I must remember not to open this thread over breakfast. Some of that stuff is pretty grim. I nearly starved when I was there, the food is terrible. Nearly ran out of the airport here to find some Thai food.

----------


## misskit

^Yes. Those toilet photos were revolting.

Philippino food is pretty bad. It seems they know how to season with copious amounts of oil ,salt and sugar only.

You can always go to Kenny Roger's Roasters for a decent meal. Beware, listening to Coward of the County a few times can make one sick. :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> Wow, being in Thailand for a few years I had forgotten about "Filipino Time". I don't think I will ever miss it. 
> 
> What kind of fish do you use to make kinilaw? What is the English name of the fish?


Think the woman said blue merlin, although it did sound like marlin, although i have no idea if there is a fish by both those names. I asked her what if my country doesn't have that fish and she said tuna would do


Just soak the fish overnight in vinegar with a smattering of red chilli. No need to cook the fish as thats what the vinegar is for. As for what type of vinegar to use, that's the problem.

I bought a cooking book from National Bookstore, Great regional Dishes of the Philippines. I seems to remember buying it cos it had the 'how to make kinilaw' in it. Will look later

----------


## Stinky

> Think the woman said blue merlin


It should be Blue fin tuna but White fin is more often used because it's so much cheaper, I couldn't hardly tell the difference between the two myself.

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> Oh i loved kinilaw!!! saw it in CDO's bus station, and all the food was labelled. That's awesome for a traveller. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's the stuff bloody awesome, I ate it most days and even went down and bought some fresh blue fin from Tagbilaran Market and made it myself, yes I'd go a long way to eat that again.


How did you prepare yours? Just looked in my 'regional Dishes' cooking book, this is their ingredients.

1k tanigue fillet, cubed
2 cups white vinegar
1 tsp. salt
1 cup mayo [optional] - damn straight its optional. Would never spoil that with that crap

Marinade:
i diced onion
1 thumb sized ginger, minced
1/2 cup calamansi juice
1 cup vinegar
1 tbsp. white sugar [think i pass on that]
salt to taste [same with that too]

For the garnish
1 red bell pepper
1 small batuan [you're fucked if not in Philippines]
2 pcs. red finger pepper
1 large cucumber, sliced

----------


## Stinky

I made mine how I was told by the woman I was renting from, used to slip her a length too, if I remember correctly it went like this;

1/2Kg of cubed blue fin tuna.
Grated ginger, thumb size.
Four juiced limes.
Half a cup of coconut vinegar, not easy to find where I was but found a beach lady who to made it.
One finely chopped onion.
One finely sliced onion.
Finley chopped chillies, as many as you can handle.
One Tablespoon of sugar.
She also did a version with coconut milk and rice fir littleun, very mild and tasty too.



.

----------


## WujouMao

Seems just how the lady in the bus station in CDO told me.

----------


## Stinky

Yes mouth watering isn't it, I'd make a visa run to PI just for that stuff.

----------


## ceburat

Thanks man. I just downloaded the receipt. Now to find fresh fish in Korat, Thailand that will work. 

In Cebu they serve Caldareta, Goat Stew that is awsome. If you have the receipt try it. Works with beef but goat is best.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Lived there nine years. Never knew there to be an uptown or downtown.


Downtown is Colon         Uptown is Ayala

----------


## Stinky

> Thanks man. I just downloaded the receipt. Now to find fresh fish in Korat, Thailand that will work. 
> 
> In Cebu they serve Caldareta, Goat Stew that is awsome. If you have the receipt try it. Works with beef but goat is best.


I'll definitely give that a go, I'm quite partial to a bit of goat  :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> All Pinnoy food is pretty damn rancid, the only thing I like was the bbq chickens guts and the kinilow.


Same goes for this. Some Hahal food i found in Tacolban and Davao city. Think both are Jackfruit




or some birthday food?


This was horrendously sour. From Tarlac city

----------


## Stinky

Yes I doesn't really look all that does it, I remember the home bbq's on the streets were quite good, there's not much of a chicken those guys won't grill up and eat.

----------


## ceburat

Wujou Mao.  I just did a goggle about fish mentioned in this thread and found that Tanigue is Tagalog for Spanish Mackerel.  Also Spanish Mackerel, all Tuna, and Blue Marlin are used for Sashimi. IMO I believe any and all fish used in Sashimi would work for Kinilaw with Spanish Mackerel being the best.

----------


## WujouMao

> Wujou Mao.  I just did a goggle about fish mentioned in this thread and found that Tanigue is Tagalog for Spanish Mackerel.  Also Spanish Mackerel, all Tuna, and Blue Marlin are used for Sashimi. IMO I believe any and all fish used in Sashimi would work for Kinilaw with Spanish Mackerel being the best.


Oh!! thanks very much buddy. I hadnt even thought of doing to search for the word. I'm sure there are many other words which they use too which i'm not familiar with, that include the English they will use.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

If not for my business there I would not go back that way again.Lived there half time for almost 20 years,fascinated to start but it wore off when you got your head working.Minimal tourist destinations unless you take boat rides to neighbouring islands. The city itself downtown near Colon is squalor at its worst and foreigners need to be very wary of snatchers.Any foreigner who visits the filipino bars in that area is very foolish.There are some stunning women for sure who can help you ignore all the downsides but that wears off.As with most South East Asian countries if you are steet smart and keep your alcohol intake to a minimum you can go most places safely. However Visayans are like most Filipinos, masters of deception so dont get lulled into a feeling of false security.The poster of the photos did little to encourage tourism to Cebu but maybe it did deter some who may have contemplated going there thinking it was a great holiday destination .

----------


## YDiver

I am puking over my breakfast, how you could ever dive yourself into these bitches with these filthy toilets/baths is beyond my wildest comprehension.

----------


## WujouMao

> I am puking over my breakfast, how you could ever dive yourself into these bitches with these filthy toilets/baths is beyond my wildest comprehension.


Istoryahe, 

AWOL

If the Filipinos can live in squalor, i can adapt. just takes time

----------


## sabang

They tend to shower in the fil's twice a day, westerners once. A flippa told me that- actually 'they' think 'we' are a bit dirty. 
I've dived into several and emerged unscathed, but thanks for the warning Y diver.  :mid:

----------


## sabang

Great thread wuzhou, but the Cebu tourism board has asked me to point out why you should really stay on Mactan  :mid: -







I think urban Cebu- which is either a Colon or Ay-aaah- is strictly for the dedicated backpacker.  :Smile: 

It's much closer to the airport too.

----------


## WujouMao

> Great thread wuzhou, but the Cebu tourism board has asked me to point out why you should really stay on Mactan -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think urban Cebu- which is either a Colon or Ay-aaah- is strictly for the dedicated backpacker. 
> ...


There is a reason why i dont go to Mactan, With quite a few islands close to Cebu, why both to stay on the Island you arrived on. 

2nd, over priced hotels and resorts and tons of Koreans. Not my ideal holiday destination. 




> They tend to shower in the fil's twice a day,  westerners once. A flippa told me that- actually 'they' think 'we' are a  bit dirty. 
> I've dived into several and emerged unscathed, but thanks for the warning Y diver.


I washed 2 or 3 times a day Doesn't take long for your underpants to get wet from walking around. And we sweat too much in hot weather. so with all the dirt flying around, its only going to go somewhere isnt it? slimy wet legs and toes if you're wearing flip flops. 

I wear jeans if i'm going to SM. shorts outside and jeans at night. Still hot, but far far cleaner than the filipinos.

At least i use soap to wash my hands after having a dump. What do they use? And its next to impossible finding soap in the toilets like SM etc.

----------


## IceSpike

Awesome Pics, your a brave Man. Drinking Red Horse with Manny Paciou.

----------


## WujouMao

^ hate the stuff. Tastes like warm piss

San Mig is my beer, and not that girlie SM light shit either

----------


## sabang

> 2nd, over priced hotels and resorts and tons of Koreans.


It was mostly us hongkies in my day mate. It's no pristine holiday destination, but it's OK and very convenient for access. Having personally boycotted Phuket, the easiest places for a long weekend were Macau (again :mid: ) or Mactan.



> Not my ideal holiday destination.


Prolly not- it's a resort type place mainly. But i reckon there would be some budget accomodation in LapLapu city, Mactan, next to the airport. Only 15 minutes to the colon, via jeepney. It's a thought. One obviously doesn't travel the fil's for the urban splendour, but compared to Cebu other cities like Davao, Dumaguete and Baguio are much more palatable.

----------


## YDiver

> They tend to shower in the fil's twice a day, westerners once. A flippa told me that- actually 'they' think 'we' are a bit dirty. 
> I've dived into several and emerged unscathed, but thanks for the warning Y diver.


I shower 4 times a day, when I get up, before diving, after diving and before going to bed... :bananaman:

----------


## Pound Hound

> I've dived into several and emerged unscathed


ya me too... some of the best sex of my life... there will always be a smile when someone mentions filipinas!

----------


## Cujo

The Philippines is an overpriced shithole.

----------


## WujouMao

> The Philippines is an overpriced shithole.


Exactly my point. And the Filipinos say its cheap. Feck, some of these have never even left Pinas. They will get the shock of their lives.

----------


## alvinsmith

So you've been to Ayala, how about I.T park in Lahug? It's a cleaner in there and safe. You can do jogging in the afternoon. Just be careful in downtown, thanks for the images.

----------


## WujouMao

> So you've been to Ayala, how about I.T park in Lahug? It's a cleaner in there and safe. You can do jogging in the afternoon. Just be careful in downtown, thanks for the images.


I dont know what you peeps have wrong with downtown. Ive even been around the Muslim side of the Golden Mosque in Manila and the people there said it was dangerous. I wasn't scared at all.

I'm not in Phils anymore. I'm back home. I was only in Cebu cos my gf lives in Bonbon

----------


## imagine88

I have lived in Cebu for more than 10 years and it's not all that dangerous.  Just keep your eyes open and don't wander around shitfaced drunk.  The police in Thailand are much more troublesome.  You will never be stopped and searched like you might be in Bangkok any night of the week.  I won't say Cebu is totally safe, but IMO the Thais are much more ruthless.  Most Filipinos do like foreigners, unlike the Thais.

The girls are very clean and for the most part their personal hygiene is impeccable.  Check out the bars uptown on Mango Ave.  I much prefer Filipinas to Thai girls.  They are warm, friendly and, yes, sometimes gullible too.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Gullible???????Until they marry a foreigner and he is stupid enough to take her to his home country.Amazing how smart and well informed they then become.They are the serial offenders in Australia for breaking with their husbands once they have their permanent visas.
For sure some beautiful ladies there but most turn ugly once they get to your home country.
There are exceptions but they are in the minority.

----------


## imagine88

Yup, there's many horror stories about Filipinas  marrying foreigners, but I sincerely doubt they are any worse than Thai's, Russians etc., take your pick.

Don't know why anyone would want to take them out of the Philippines.  You're right, that might be a bad move, depending on how well you know them.  On the other hand, if you're a fat, ugly foreigner without any money you would be hard pressed to keep a young attractive woman no matter what country she might be from.

----------


## epaulo

thanks for the pics, looks like i'll pass on cebu...

----------


## sunsetter

> Tell us more about Smiley....


she looks about 14 ? :smiley laughing:

----------


## WujouMao

> thanks for the pics, looks like i'll pass on cebu...


Well that's a shame. I like Cebu. Better and smaller and less congested than Manila.

----------


## callippo

Cebu city itself is a toilet all over with no redeeming features. Apart from being a great place to shag three girls a day if you want by using the internet, it's got very little going for it. 

as time has passed the provincial towns appeal more. They're not the complete boondocks they used to be at all. You get pretty much everything you need in the 60-100,000 pop. towns you get in the cities, except the big malls, and who the hell needs those really. Decent enough place to stay, motorbike, very easy to sort out, endless supply of girls  - remember the average age of the Philippines is a full TEN YEARS younger than Thailand, and there's just miles more of them. The food is not too bad once you get used to it and learn how to make the best of it by preparing it yourself if need be.

----------


## expatjack

Looks just as I remember it......dirty, chaotic, dangerous and with a lotta lazy guys just hanging around in the filth.  The only beauty of the place is the Visayan women.
But get 30 or 40 k north or south of the slum they call Cebu City and you will see beautiful historic little fishing villages with friendly folks.......quite a contrast!!
Thanks for posting, brings back memories both good and bad.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> . As for what type of vinegar to use, that's the problem.


  They use the one called Datu Puti, you can get it in oz to at asian groceries, great stuff the Kinilaw

----------


## UdonForever

> The Philippines is an overpriced shithole.


Well, I'm late to the thread, but you're exactly right.

----------


## wasabi

Interesting,and enjoyable thread.

----------


## tonyroma

thanks for the info ...colon is a rough area

----------


## SiLeakHunt

forgive me if it's a daft question, but is Subic Bay near Cebu ?

----------


## Primo

Nice pics..cheers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> forgive me if it's a daft question, but is Subic Bay near Cebu ?


No. 1200 km away. Subic is in Olangapo, at the northern end of Luzon.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> 
> forgive me if it's a daft question, but is Subic Bay near Cebu ?
> 
> 
> No. 1200 km away. Subic is in Olangapo, at the northern end of Luzon.


more than 10 minutes in a cab then, does anybody know anything about Subic ?

Cheers

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=SiLeakHunt;2504417][quote=Davis Knowlton;2504151]


> does anybody know anything about Subic ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. I do. Google has tons of info, but if you have any specific questions, feel free.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by epaulo
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics, looks like i'll pass on cebu...
> 
> 
> Well that's a shame. I like Cebu. Better and smaller and less congested than Manila.


There could be a new slogan in that: "Cebu- It's Better Than Manila."

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Yes. I do. Google has tons of info, but if you have any specific questions, feel free.


Good place for a holiday or more of an industrial port ? Would you compare it to Pattaya or Chaewang or is it more like Sattahip or Surat Thani ?

Cheers

----------


## Davis Knowlton

It was a rocking town prior to Pinatubo in '91 and the US getting kicked out in '92. Since then, there have been a few half-assed government efforts to make it a free port - all for naught.There are a few bars and small resorts that cater to the small retired community that remains, as well as some dive shops/spots. If you're looking to party, I'd go to Angeles City which has tons of bars/restaurants/willing young ladies. It is now easy to get from AC to Olongapo. You might consider basing at AC, and taking an hour run up to Olangapo to see what you think. Now that it is looking like the US Navy may well return, to a certain degree, in the next year or two, Olangapo may yet recover.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

thanks for the info

----------


## Bobk_nyc

What about Bogo, in the north, anyone been there? I have a american friend, has a chicken farm, somewhere in the middle, and he is always on my butt to visit again...i was in Cebu city a few years ago, but only a week. so not much experence...i do agree it was a lot nicer than Manila. i spent a few weeks there, but it is all relative...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Never been to Bogo. All I know is that it's a small city north of Cebu.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nightlife in olongapo city is largely dead now but things can get rockin down at Barrio Berretto and subic bay, theres plenty of bars but the dollys are a bit recycled these days , barrio has a beach called Baloy, waters clean enough but it has the black sand so doesnt look all that clean, personnaly i prefer the subic area to angeles city, Locals are OK and you will meet a good bunch of expats and retirees

----------


## swampfox1001

Cebu looks like crap. Off my to visit list!

----------


## james777

Hi Mao 

Thanks for the  great pics

I was impressed with the American classic cars,  which graced  your pictures.  Are these  cars only on display or are they for sale too. If so, how much would they sell for??

many thanks again 

Roderick




> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos. 
> 
> It looks a lot more run down in Cebu then when I last visited about six years ago. I like Cebu much better than the Manilla area also. 
> 
> Call me a coward, but after a quick walk through the interesting but stinky markets in the morning, I always headed to Mega Mall for air conditioned comfort. 
> 
> ...

----------


## lost the plot

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> looks like a shit-hole and this thread has made me tick Cebu off as a place not to visit.
> 
> 
> Most tourists to Cebu stay on Mactan Island, where the airport is- they rarely venture to downtown Cebu. A load of biz people too- they prefer to taxi downtown.
> 
> Nice thread Mao. I like the Fil's actually- it has an infectious, crazy charm.


the phils does have a crazy charm, after 30 years of going to Thailand, I find the phils a bit infectious too, with its broken down shabby buildings, broken roads, and a host of other problems, not to mention the shit food, but the sense of community they have appeals to me in a strange way

----------


## tonyroma

thanks good pics ...cebu is a good place to go but i prefer manila ac ...if u go to cebu colon st is interesting but can get dangerous so be wary ..

----------


## WujouMao

I have no idea why people are scared of Colon in Cebu. I've walked along both sides of the street in daylight and night time. I have never felt threatened.  Now if you want to be nervous, then head to Carbon Market or the cities prison in daylight. Both were very unerving.

----------


## Latindancer

Pah ! Paradise ! 
Now HERE is a place you wouldn't want to be after dark....

Not sure which country though.

----------


## Mid

> Not sure which country though.


Cuba .

----------


## SoiNongbua

Once upon a time, being fat was associated with wealth.  These chubby ladies in Cebu, like in Thailand and elsewhere, are products of a bad, high-fat diet.  Too many cokes and junk food and too much grub fried in palm or coconut oil.  

In Japan and Korea the ladies stay slimmer as they age, but, speaking generally, PI girls tend to balloon up big-time.  I saw one pretty girl in your pics, the rest all looked kind of beefy for my taste.  Poor, malnourished, and fat--a winning combination!

I gave up on the PI and PI girls years ago;too much drama.  Thanks for the pics.

----------


## WujouMao

Filipinos love fatty pork. So if you want a slim one, find one that has a great taste in food, not just fat and junk food. 

I've got mine, lives 30km out from cebu. Up a mountain.

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> ...


There is a small town north of Olongapo called Subic City. It was an entertainment area while the US military was still there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> There is a small town north of Olongapo called Subic City. It was an entertainment area while the US military was still there.


it still is. although not as much fun as when the american bases were there,

----------


## terry57

> Filipinos love fatty pork. So if you want a slim one, find one that has a great taste in food, not just fat and junk food.


Everyone comments on the shit food. One would think that considering its Asia good local food would be consumed. 

Wonder how they ended up with a shitty diet ?

----------


## kekalot

this is my personal experience and my opinion on Cebu City

so, I have been to Cebu City this August, I was supposed to stay for 2 months but I couldn't take this anymore after about 3 weeks.

the places i've been in there (most of the downtown) were smelly at best.. lots of beggars and some of them are quite intensely begging.. I was offered Cialis about 5 times a day.. sunglasses and maps.. especially around the Osmena circle area..

a few times, 5-6 kids would hardcore beg me and straight up stand in my way to get me to stop.. also grab at my bags etc.

i haven't travelled a whole lot apart from the Phils and Thailand but Cebu was the first time that when I blew my nose, it would be dark gray. 

In Canada (and in Thailand), I walk barefoot all over the place. I wouldn't do it in Cebu, the roads are not kept in good condition and there is trash all over the place. walk over almost any bridge around downtown cebu and it smells like raw sewage and is littered with trash.

however, there are definitely lovely women there and they showed much more interest in me in the Philippines than I am getting in Thailand.. I think this is mostly due to language barrier, my Thai isn't quite up to par yet and I live in a Thai city.

I didn't think the food was THAT bad but now that I think about it, I think I ate about two or three times out of the street vendors in three weeks.. compared to eating almost every day from them in Thailand.

now, I had made some research before going there and a lot of people were vouching for Cebu city to be one of the nicer cities.. compared to Manila, Angeles City, Davao and other ones I cannot remember.

now obviously there are much better places to go. but if Cebu is much nicer than the other mentionned places, then its a shame.

hopefully won't annoy any members, those are just opinions about Cebu City and not the whole phils, i know there are nicer places and beautiful beaches.

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> 
> 
> Filipinos love fatty pork. So if you want a slim one, find one that has a great taste in food, not just fat and junk food.
> 
> 
> Everyone comments on the shit food. One would think that considering its Asia good local food would be consumed. 
> 
> Wonder how they ended up with a shitty diet ?


Well partly blamed on the two countries that colonised it.

----------


## ossierob

about 10 years since I visited Cebu....enjoyed it but probably wont go back....probably a little longer since I went to Subic for 3 days and I did enjoy that,  still I took a girl from Angeles with me so that helped....I only like Makarti in Manila really but the rest is certainly worth a look....Well I havent been to Mindanao for obvious reasons but the rest of the Phils is certainly worth a visit

----------


## WujouMao

Not all of mindanao is a no go area and not all Muslims are bad. 

The furthest ive been is Illigan city and lake Sebu in south cotabato which you can see on Google maps. But I wouldn't go any further.

----------


## sabang

> Not all of mindanao is a no go area and not all Muslims are bad.


I've heard very good things about Cagayan d'Oro, but never been there.

----------


## callippo

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> Not all of mindanao is a no go area and not all Muslims are bad.
> 
> 
> I've heard very good things about Cagayan d'Oro, but never been there.


it is like all the other Visayan metropolitan areas of its size (i.e. around the half million mark and up). Congested and chaotic. Dripping girls. You can't swim in the nearby sea because it is full of shit. CDO has pretty good nightlife, if you know how it swings in the Philippines. But it does not obey the same rhythm, as Thailand. CDO is good and I like it. It has also improved over the years. But Bacolod is the best of the larger Visayan cities. Compared to all the others, it is orderly.

----------


## bizrandom

I think the pics do not do justice to Cebu.  There are other areas that are very nice, and unless you are trying to stay on pennies a day, you will never see the squallor you see here.  The girlie bars on Mango are nothing like the shithole these pictures came from, and they cater to the tourist, with similar cost etc.  If you stay near Ayala, the Waterfront, or the IT park you will have a nice time and not see the fact the PI is a 3rd world country.  As for the guy talking about India, I lived there for 2 years and even in the nice places India is a shitbox... not so with The Philippines, I love it here!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was working for a mining company in 96 and 97 we had exploration ground all over the Philippines , i spent 12 months in Mindanao but that was on the catholic side Butuan, surigao, cagayayan etc, we didn't have a problem with the Muslims , just used to make the datus. Security guards, , had more problems with the NPA, demanding "progressive tax

----------


## mingmong

enjoyed the tread WujouMao, looks like a right shitter of a place, interesting how they cook the fish with white vinegar, same as we cook Pearl meat in Oz

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Kinilaw I believe it's called mingmong, fantastic snack to go with a beer, Mindanao Kinilaw was always my fave, made it in Aussie a few times , you just need to hit an asian grocery store and buy Datu Puti vinigar to get the result, in the Philippines they used the fish called tanguigue no idea what that is in English but any firm flesh fish will do

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Mackerel.

----------


## Cujo

> . I was offered Cialis about 5 times a day.. sunglasses and maps..


Good lord, will the madness never end.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Maestro

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> 
> 
> Filipinos love fatty pork. So if you want a slim one, find one that has a great taste in food, not just fat and junk food.
> 
> 
> Everyone comments on the shit food. One would think that considering its Asia good local food would be consumed. 
> 
> Wonder how they ended up with a shitty diet ?


Yeah whats up with all this talk about the food ?

Is the food in general prepared poorly or is it just not trendy to like the local food ?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by WujouMao
> ...


Phillipine food is just shit. The women pretty much musters as well as a rule.

----------


## Latindancer

It's mostly junk food, or else (when you're out on an island) just fish and a few leaves.

Ever seen a Filipino restaurant, overseas ?? I rest my case..

----------


## sabang

I flew into 'Cebu International Airport' quite recently, visiting a friend who lives on a nearby fishing island. My flight schedule required two overnight stays in Lapu Lapu city. By Lucifer, what a shithole. Absolutely no redeeming grace- overpriced, shit accomodation, couldn't find a half decent restaurant (thank goodness for burger carts!) even found the people I encountered sucked big ones. Not typical of my experience of the Fil's, I have to say, but Lapu Lapu is a place to avoid if possible.

----------


## Neverna

> It's mostly junk food, or else (when you're out on an island) just fish and a few leaves.
> 
> Ever seen a Filipino restaurant, overseas ?? I rest my case..


Yes. There's one in Bangkok on Sukumvit Road.

----------


## mingmong

/\ Big No! if I did I would run....my mate's wife cooks the flipper food outside the house as it stinks so much, the white rice is nice, but who could feck up a dish of rice? 

manny Farlang can

----------


## The Maestro

> Originally Posted by The Maestro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


So Philippine cuisine is actual shit ?

And your comment about women I do not understand ::chitown::

----------


## The Maestro

> It's mostly junk food, or else (when you're out on an island) just fish and a few leaves.
> 
> Ever seen a Filipino restaurant, overseas ?? I rest my case..


So the food  establishment has decided that Philippine cuisine is shit. 

How does it differ from their Thai or Veitnemise cousins food ?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Probably a step down from Thai which is a step down from Vietnamese...

----------


## cawe33

> Lived there nine years. Never knew there to be an uptown or downtown.


hi just come back to sweden was in cebu 1.5 weeks ago meet an girl in robinsson,we stopped at an hotel which u parked inside the simple hotel and they had hidden all guests car,u was direct showed up too an room and just pay the room then u was finished 385 peso per hour,it was between robinsson and pier 1 ,,i think anyone which know the name on this simple hotel??

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Victoria's Secret

Sorry...Victoria's Court

----------


## BaitongBoy

^The lingerie was Victoria's Secret...

----------


## cawe33

Ok..thx a lot for u help:-)

----------


## Humbert

I visited Cebu in 1987 on a business trip. We arrived at the airport late at night and were hit by a wall of hot air when we disembarked the plane. There were no lights on but were met with the sounds of hundreds of people shaking the chain link fence begging.
We stayed at what was purported to be the best hotel in town up a winding road at the top of a hill someplace. Can't remember the name. It was a dump. We had dinner one night at a restaurant a short walk from the hotel. There were giant cockroaches all over the ceiling.
After meetings at local factories our guides took us to downtown Cebu for lunch and the local specialty - 'chicken easels'. That's what it sounded like anyway. It turned out to be a big plate of fried parson's noses. Sickening. Chicken assholes.
Every establishment in town was guarded by thugs with machine guns or rifles. It seemed like every business person we met was a petty mafiosi and looking for a wad of cash from us.
I was happy to leave that shithole and judging by the pics it hasn't changed much.

----------


## cawe33

Hi again.i dont think it was victorias court, info from there homepage they dont have anything in cebu,if they have there rooms are very nice,this place we  went to was very simple,the rooms was ok,but dont look at all as the picture from other victorias court

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^There are short-time drive-in motels like that in every town in the country. I just mentioned Victoria's Court as it is the largest and best known nationwide.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Maybe it was the place called Queensland lodge, that seems to ring a bell, also a drive in sort of a set up

----------


## cawe33

Yes ,maybe it was that,it sounds ,like i heard that name before

----------


## kekalot

> Maybe it was the place called Queensland lodge, that seems to ring a bell, also a drive in sort of a set up


hahaha, that is funny.. I don't know how many Queensland there is in Cebu City (could be many?) but I literally lived across the street from that drive in short time place.. it was on Vincente Rama Avenue, a short walk up from North Bacalso

actually the lady I was seeing at that time was not allowed to come visit me in my room across there (the owner was very catholic strict) and she was getting frustrated and suggested that we should go to that short time place (I laughed and said no)

the only thing I miss about the Phils is that they almost all spoke English.. now I live in Thailand in a Thai town and well, 90% of them do not speak it.. and the one they do learned it from "unofficial" places.

----------

